# Looking for Anatolian Puppy



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been looking for an Anatolian puppy for a little while now and haven't been too successful in southern California, looked at local breeders and shelters etc.. I have decided to be a little more aggressive in my search and post here also, lol. I have thought about shipping and have actually received one response from an out of state breeder, but have read how easy it is to get ripped off, so am hemming and hawing. 

I like this breed because of they are less vulnerable to coyotes and we have them here. And I like their looks and independence.

Is anyone breeding Anatolians here on HT?

Thanks.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Andrew at Olympic Dog in Washington State currently has Kangal pups: http://www.olympicdogs.net


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks! I read his entire website, he seems interesting. I take it you know him or of him? 
I sent him an email also inquiring about what is still available.

again thanks


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, my wife and I got a Kangal x Boerboel mix from Andrew.

Here's a short video of Daisy running amok on our farm: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rVC9WPsKT0[/ame]

She's a big goof most of the time, but a hell of a good dog. When predators are around she's as serious a guard as I could ever want.

Good luck in your pup search!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

citimex

I wanted to respond after you posted your pup and video, and gave me his information. You have a beautiful dog by the way.

I emailed back and forth with Andrew, but he was very secretive with me, would not tell me the price of the puppy, only that shipping was usually $450, and was pressuring me to make a decision that night. So I just stopped emailing him. I only wanted to see if I could actually afford the dog. 

I am talking to a breeder now in Baja Cali, pups are $950 but I can drive a few hours and hopefully avoid the shipping. I love these dogs but with the cost of shipping the prices are prohibitive for me. I find the pups are running usually 1000 to 1500. I am not interested in showing the dog but would want a dog with good hips etc. 

Thank you again for sharing your experience and your dog with me/us. I really appreciate it.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your experience!

In the past what Andrew has done is accept sealed bids to secure litter picks. Higher bidders getting priority.

Not sure if that's still the program or not, however.

FYI - I agree with you completely that avoiding shipping wherever possible is good for pups - especially in warmer climates. I've heard of way to many stories of pups dying during transport! 

If you end up getting a pup from the breeder you are working with, be sure to fill us in on the details.

Best of luck!


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Have you checked with colemangirly, she is down about five posts from yours.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gundog10, 

Thanks for thinking of me, the males are gone.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

*LGD!!Great Pyreneese/Anatolian Mix Washington DC Area* 
I have just seen this post today.
http://fredericksburg.craigslist.org...921658384.html

He looks very much like an Anatolian (Kangal) in the third picture where he is overseeing his herd. 

I used to have a Kangal, and know how the breed wants to wonder around. 
If you have a large land and are looking for a LGD. Here is one. 



























V!!!
:l33t:


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well we ended up committing to the breeder in Baja California and picked up our puppy yesterday, he is soo cute!! I will go now and read how to attach a photo, lol


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

This is Raider, yes my dh is a football fanatic and my gdtr Bella, although I think at this age we should spell that Bela, lol .


----------

